# John Deere F525 Parking break help



## doorguy1 (Apr 17, 2010)

I had to remove the fender on my F525. I disassembled the parking break with it in the locked position and reassembled. Now it does not function properly. When you engage the break pedal it locks but the lever will not unlock it. What did I do wrong. I have looked at the parts manual diagram and am sure all pars are there. I did not change anything down on the pedal assembly. I looks as if there is only one way to fit. Help please.


----------

